# Who knows " EUREKA TECHNISCH TEKENBUREAU " of AMSTERDAM ?



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,

I try to join the " EUREKA TECHNISCH TEKENBUREAU " of AMSTERDAM. This Company designed the side trawler " Regina Coeli ", bow 107 , 16.3.1959, built by Kramer & Booy , Koostertille, for my father's fisheries company. 


Can you help me ?

Thanks


Pierre


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Pierre, 

Maybe you should try this museum, they do have lots of designs from many shipyards in North Netherlands,[Groningen/Friesland] I think that the "Drawning office Eureka", no longer exists.You can mail them or write them a letter.A list of all the shipyards is included in that link.

http://www.noordelijkscheepvaartmuseum.nl/scheepsbouwtekeningen.html


----------

